# Exercising tips



## jemmi5 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello friends that there is no such thing  on specific reducing which means doing exercises to make one area of your body change. But what you can do it tone your entire body, meaning working out your entire body and the places that you want to see change in will change and the places that you are already happy with will only get better.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 23, 2012)

jemmi5 said:


> Hello friends that there is no such thing  on specific reducing which means doing exercises to make one area of your body change. But what you can do it tone your entire body, meaning working out your entire body and the places that you want to see change in will change and the places that you are already happy with will only get better.



For someone new full body workouts 2-3 x per week are a nice way to get started. You just do a set or two per bodypart. Nice primer for the body.


----------



## Method (Aug 13, 2012)

Below are some good fruits for getting weight loose and for health as well:
1. Grapefruit
2.Apple
3.Blueberries
4.Canteloupe
5.Oranges
6.Bananas
7.Peaches
8.Grapes
9.Strawberries
10.Pineapple
Hopefully this information could be useful for you.


----------



## Adler (Aug 27, 2012)

Physical activity prevent you from diseases, help in  weight losing weight management  and better sleep,
Exercise make you happier and more relaxed than you were before you worked out,
the more calories you burn, and make easier to keep your weight under control....


----------



## Method (Aug 27, 2012)

Perhaps health reducing is majorly based on the diet. Salads are the basic step to reduce weight. Moreover, as far as exercise is concerned I will suggest pushups on daily basis.


----------



## Mark222 (Aug 29, 2012)

Exercise is good for overall body fitness and if our whole body is healthy and fit it means that every part of body is fit. There may be cases when you are fit but some parts of your body are not in good shape like some people have bulky and heavy hips while they are slim and fit. So to target any special area of your body some specific exercises are required to affect that part more.


----------



## taylorlautner (Sep 10, 2012)

Being more active and staying that way is one of the key strategies for long term success. Finding something you enjoy, and can fit into daily life helps ensure you keep it up. Walking suits many people, but gardening, dancing, team sports, gym workouts, martial arts, any active hobby all count. Doing it with someone else boosts motivation too.


----------



## Edgen1100 (Oct 12, 2012)

Most of the people are worried about their extra body weight.Because
Weight increase in the winter season.According to me in this case
we should do exercise work for keep the fitness and the health.It is
the best and easier solution for the weight loss...
I like these exercises
like,...
1 Swimming
2 Cycling
3 Running
4 Push up..


----------

